# Epic Battle



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

They each control half of the 125 now...


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

nice action shots man.....they are both beautiful fish around what size are they


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Their sizes are in my sig. Although I think the Jag has grown a little since I updated it last. The JD is pretty much maxed out though.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nicest JD I've seen in a while! Great shots!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

The action pics are always awesome :nod: very,very nice dempsey


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice shots...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks like the jd is gettin owned


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Actually, they were about even. Of course, the Jag will keep growing for awhile.








When they were first put together, the JD kicked the sh&t out of the Jag and I had to put in a divider. This time it was a draw so they both keep to their respective sides of the 125g.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nice JD


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

That is one fat ass JD..nice!


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

thats the biggest JD i ever seen







\


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

and nice fish.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Separate those guys.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice shots


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I perosnally dont like JD's, but that one nis nice man..
The Jag is sweet though!


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

That JD's a beast!


----------

